# Suggest Desktop pc below Rs.30,000



## metcode (Nov 2, 2008)

pl. help me out with configuration. I want to buy a desktop PC below Rs. 30,000 with Intel core 2 duo processor (min 2.00 GHz) & Intel motherboard.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2008)

Buddy ... can u give the exact details bout wat other peripherals do u need (like speakers ... LCD or CRT, UPS etc ..)  and wat will be the use of the system ....so that we can suggest the best config accordingly...


----------



## albert VII (Dec 10, 2008)

hey guys... m lookin to assemble myself a new pc for bout 25000 to 30000.. m cnfused wether i sud go for phenom or c2d platform.. it must a gaming rig.. must include 19" tft.. 320gb hdd, atleast 2gb of ram... 

help me out????


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 11, 2008)

Go for C2D platform no doubt.


----------



## albert VII (Dec 13, 2008)

wats wrong wid phenom.. its true quad.. excellent value 4 money.. boards are cheap too.. dnt u think phenoms r a lil beter compared 2 c2ds anyday?????


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 13, 2008)

Okay, here's a PHENOM config:

X4 9550 @ 7k
Jetway 780G motherboard @ 4k
2*1GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.6k
Zebronics Krish Cabinet @ 1k
CM500W ExP @ 2.5k
ViewSonic 1928w19" @ 8.2k
Seagate 320GB HDD @ 2.5k
22x DVD Writer @ 1.2k

Now no money left for gfx card but you can save 6k and get a 9600GT which is aworthy buy.


INTEL
Same except changes in motherboard and processor:
E5200 @4.2k
Gigabyte G31 @ 2.2k

You save a total of 4.6k on mobo+cpu if it's INTEL. Then u can save up 4k more and get a 9800GT @ 7.5k.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 13, 2008)

@comp addict, in AMD config, if we go for AMD X2 - 5000+ at 3.1k, you will 4k reduced... But the E5200 is probably more comparable to X2 5600+... However, with the 780G motherboard for AMD, you get very capable onboard IGP that will allow you to hold off your graphics card purchase for a little later... But with G31 for Intel, I dont think it is that good...

And you forgot mouse and keyboard for which it is a good idea to allocate at least 1 to 1.5k if you want to do serious gaming...

Arun


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 14, 2008)

I wud say go for AMD, spendng a bit xtra and yes 1k for Logitech Laser mouse/kbd combo 
780G will hold off till nxt year, then u can buy a HD4870 for about 10k by mid-jan.
But for that I suggest two more changes:
1. CM 300 Elite Cabinet @ 2k
2. Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k


----------



## acewin (Dec 15, 2008)

also this mobo supports 2GB RAM sticks
Kingston/Transcend 2GB 800 FSB DDR2 costs 1200-1300


----------



## channabasanna (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi All,

One of my Father's friend wants a PC, basically it is used for Programming purposes for a BE Computer Science Student, other than programming nothing much, so guys suggest a core 2 duo pc within a budget of 25-30k.

I have suggested this to him, have a look at it is this fine.

Core 2 Duo 2.66Ghz E7300
Intel DG31PR Motherboard
Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHZ
SONY DVD Writer
Logitech Keyboard n Mouse
Mercury or Zebronics cabinet with SMPS with in 1-1.2k
APC 600VA UPS
ViewSonic 19" TFT (VA1912WB)
Creative SBS 2.1

Should i need to change any components in this list.

Thanks in Advance
Channabasanna S


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 15, 2008)

No need, for programming it's all kk.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 15, 2008)

Though if it is only for programming, perhaps, the CPU (5.5k for E7300) + Mobo (3.2k for DG31PR) can be replaced by X2 5000+ (3.1k) and 	M2A-MX motherboard (2.4k) also for reducing cost by 3200... And you forgot HDD... preferably 250GB for 2.3k

Arun


----------



## channabasanna (Dec 15, 2008)

But i do prefer Intel rather than AMD, also basically the usage is programming, and seeing movies, or some games like NFSMW or such should be able to run fine.

[off-topic]The problem is my father has told his friend's that i have good info about Computers to his friends, So his friends come to me , I have not used AMD, so i dont wanna suggest AMD and i dont want my father's friend's to point to me, when it gets copput or so. I have been with almost 3 of my father's friend's to get them PC, apart from 2 upgrades of my System.[/off-topic]


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 15, 2008)

The onboard graphics of M2A-VM should be quite capable of handling the recent games at decent resolution. On the other hand, the onboard graphics of most Intel motherboards are not that good... For which you will have to shell out another 4k at least for a semi-decent gfx card...

For VFM (Value for Money) segments, it is better to go for AMD based systems rather than Intel based... Nowadays Intel processors are competently priced compared to AMD but in onboard gfx they take a huge hit...

Arun


----------



## albert VII (Dec 18, 2008)

hey, thanx for giving me a phenom rig.. as m in no position to add a graphics  card.. m considering waitin for a few more months.. pliz notify me if there's any price cuts looming round the corner.. wud also be grateful if also giv me core2quad based machine.. if its poosible...


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 18, 2008)

U can't be happy wid the phenom, and since u r in NO POSITION to add a gfx card, I emphasise again, PHENOM RIG.


----------

